# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Rendered balcony dividing fence/wall to seperate 2 properties.

## Robot

Hi all, 
I'm looking to install a straight 2.8m long dividing fence/wall across an existing tiled balcony, probably 2000mm high, with one end being 'built into' or 'coming out of' the existing rendered wall and the other end coming up to but not touching or impacting the existing balcony edge glass fencing that is ok and we don't want to get involved with. 
We are after a rendered finish to match the building wall to give a substantial and incorporated presense, rather than translucent glass or anything that might seems 'tacked on' (we only have a waist high glass divider at the moment  :No: ). It would also need to be raised on feet to let water drain as normal, even if only a 20mm. This is the top floor of the build and there is no above balcony or eave above to worry about. 
So, my problem is...it seems we are after a rendered 'fence' but am I chasing down the right path here with fencing even, or should I be chasing general builders? I'm not sure which trade to chase and extensive internet research hasn't gotten me much further. Or better yet, could anybody recommend a tradie they know who would do this? 
Any thoughts or directions, or advice to tell me to post this in another area, is all much appreciated. 
Cheers
Robot

----------

